# The Spider Shop



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone had any experience dealing with these? (thespidershop.co.uk) I was wondering how long it usually takes between paying for an order and it being dispatched? (I paid by card)
I know it probably seems really impatient but I can't help it, I want my new spid 

Cheers


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

well i pay, next day its dispatched, and arrives the day after dispatch.

Atleast with livestock. i give spidershop 10/10 review :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, TSS get 10 out of 10 from me too. I ordered T's on Sunday and the arrived Tuesday. Order two lots of livestock from them with no problems, im always ordering equipment from them too.
:2thumb:


----------



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cheers for the replies, turns out they did dispatch my order today, but I can't help but be impatient when I'm waiting for a new tee :blush:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

I've bought most of my t's off Lee at the spider shop , Never had a problem with him at all ...! He sends all arachnids out registered post so they should be next day delivery. He gets alot of t's that are rare or difficult to find ...! :2thumb:


----------

